# Mini-dsp DDRC-22d No start button in Measurements



## WLC (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi everybody,

Just received my mini-dsp 22d and installed the Dirac Live Calibration tool in windows. Went through the first few steps successfully until I got to the Measurements page. After selecting chair, the program said that the first measurement was ready. However, there was no start button. Uninstalled program. Re-installed program. Used Utility to restore program to default. No success. After 3.5 hours gave up.
Could really use some help. Thanks in advance.

WLC


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hate to redirect a brand new member, but I suggest the miniDSP Forum. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## WLC (Jul 26, 2018)

You are absolutely correct. I apologize.


----------

